# Are you better at games...



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

This is what I mean. Say when you're a kid, you get stuck in a game, or when you beat it, it was the hardest thing ever. It raised your frustration to over 9000. And then years down the road when you try it again, you find it's a lot more easier?

For example. When I first played Final Fantasy X , getting the Sun Sigil in the Calm Lands by riding that damn Chocobo to beat the time, I remember I would literally throw my controller. It was just too damn hard. I beat it, but I didn't feel that accomplishment like I normally do.
Skip ahead to tonight, and I got to it. I got it on my 5th time or something like that. I felt so much relieved, and confused that I could do it so much better.

I was confused to because when I first played the game, I was around 14-15 years old. That was only like 8 years ago.

Anybody else have anything happen to them like this?


----------



## damedus (May 19, 2011)

On a previously played game yes but I have never thrown my controller on a game or gotten angry at it. I got stuck in probably 4 or 5 games where I turned the game off and didn't finish the game, and a dozen or so where I just hopped online for a solution and moved on with the game and the strategy, Things that I probably found hard as a kid were games that got you backtracking a lot with no info on to where to (Like DQ 1 or Phantasy Star 1) or games where you had no way to continue on a mistake (rogues on the pc). 20 years later Im sure if I pick up one of these games id just drop it the first moment the game looks flawed mechanic. But for modern games like the snes and onward I think were better due to the practice of the same tactics over and over. You cant really say games have moved on regarding gameplay, they have improved on the old and reinvented the presentation and use but if you tell me that every new rpg out there doesn't have a growth method similar to Final fantasy then I want to play it lol. FPS still use same shooting terms, racing still employs just that and so on. So if you're playing today's games with a bit more complex curve and then hop on one of the oldies im sure it will feel easier and probably will be, with the exception being those pesky luck things where you know there's no possible skill in the world that can nail it 100% of the time (chocobo races jaja) but yeah id say the more time u game the better you get, still not sure if there's a declining age for that im still 31 lol


----------



## wasim (May 19, 2011)

i feel i am better 

but i recently got midnight club 3 dub edition remix i completed it once 2 yrs before 
but i feel it lot more difficult than before now


----------



## koimayeul (May 19, 2011)

i get worse n worse 

just got pissed over Dracula x chronicles on my PSP 
also pursuit force angered me to the point i cant bear its sight

im patient but a game should be entertaining not FRUSTRATING

well im glad to read review of those two comforting me about my lack of success in them
pursuit force being ridiculously wrong not having checkpoint, dracula x for being too hardcore of a game for a handheld,  3D gameplay remake is so so.. im better at the original

oh god.. im almost crying now. i get old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, kinda.

I mean, I can't think of examples, but I so feel better at gaming now than when I was 5-6.


----------



## chris888222 (May 19, 2011)

Well, I don't see much improvement with my skills as I get older, but rather get interested in more genres rather than just RPG alone.


----------



## Arm73 (May 19, 2011)

Mhmmm............I think I'm getting smarter at the puzzle solving sections of most given games, but probably worse at old school platforming.
I'm playing Dracula X on the PSP as well, and boy, it's a pain sometime to loose all your life to a boss and having to restart from the very beginning of the game...
But that might have something to do with frustration and lack of time/energy more than lack of skills.
But yes, these days I'm more focused and I play one game at the time and I rarely get stucked ( couple of levels on AC2 were tricky ) and I finish most of them.
But when I play to re-play SMB3 or SMW.....then I feel the difference !


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 19, 2011)

Playing Ocarina of time without any knowledge of English at all made it really hard for me back then.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, games like Yoshi's Island used to always kick my ass when it came down the last level. Now I can run through world 8 without getting hit once. I can even beat Baby Bowser with a perfect score.


----------



## Raika (May 19, 2011)

Definitely. Back then I sucked a lot, but now I can clear games with ease.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 19, 2011)

I'm a heck of a lot better now =D...Before when I played Darkwing Duck with my cousins, I don't think we even made it to the first boss with our combined abilities, but now it's different...


----------



## Coto (May 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, games like Yoshi's Island used to always kick my ass when it came down the last level. Now I can run through world 8 without getting hit once. I can even beat Baby Bowser with a perfect score.



When I was child, I remember being stuck for a whole day on the level you´ve had to do a ground-pound over a wood in order to get inside cave, wow... I just don´t know how many games I have beaten up now. But the "better" you become when gaming, is just a lot of practice of it.


----------



## nintendoom (May 19, 2011)

yeah, probably because I can understand english better now...


----------



## Tornadosurvives (May 19, 2011)

I feel like I'm both a little worse, but better at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember used to being so good at the Megaman games, but I know I'm just garbage compared to back in the day.
Other than that, I am better in another way because I know more English than when I was 5 or something.


----------



## Ikki (May 19, 2011)

It depends on the game. 
Now I tend to miss the obvious/instinctive stuff since I overthink shit which turns out to be very simple.
On the other hand, now I figure puzzles out, strategize more, etc.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 19, 2011)

im worse at some games

McKids i could almost complete
now i cant pass 1st world

the Simpsons game i got past the first level once, now i cant even do that

both on the NES lol


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2011)

I don't think I'm a lot better (well obviously aside from puzzles) but I have a lot more patience now.


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 19, 2011)

I got better.. yup.
Especially at strategic games, I know when to fight, and when not to fight etc..
My English has improved as well, helping me in multiplayer/co-op games.


----------



## Rayder (May 19, 2011)

I am most definitely NOT better at games now than I was when I was a teen. That probably has a lot to do with my losing an eye in 1991 though.  I can't track the action on screen as fast as I used to, my ability to react quickly to visual stimuli took a big hit.  I DID lose my strong eye after all. It was also the eye that the imagination side of the brain uses and I think one's imagination is quite integral to the enjoyment of video games, which I think,  goes a long way towards explaining my constantly decreasing interest for video games in general.

Just as a dual core processor can process data faster than a single core processor, two eyes can receive and interpret visual data faster than one eye alone can.  In other words, I experience input lag because one of my processors has reduced function due to a damaged visual sensor.


----------



## Cyan (May 19, 2011)

I'm now worse than before too.
I wanted to play Castlevania X on PSP .... oh god, I passed the spear men only one time on the first stage, I feel like I became a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at playing.

Old games required a LOT of dexterity, they were hard and you couldn't do anything else, if you wanted to complete the game you had to have a lot of patience and spend hours on a single jump to land correctly on the other side, etc.

Now games are too easy, you can turn back while jumping, the jump is going far away from the border, etc.
All the controls have been re-made and re-think to be easy, analog control, etc.

Now, I suck when I go back to play old games I completed finger in the nose 15 years ago


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 19, 2011)

I don't know if it's just because I've got other things on my mind or because I've been using save states until recently, but I've gotten worse from what I remember of playing my NES as a kid. I struggle on beating Super Mario Bros. now, especially those maze levels.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 19, 2011)

in some games i did improve but in other like pokemon my talent is decreasing
when i was a kid i could make a team of 6 lvl 100 pokemon in one day
and i had alot of patience i played pokemon emerald for over 700 hours


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 19, 2011)

I definitely do. When I was younger I had so much difficulty in beating Magus in Chrono Trigger, that I gave it up and left it. I picked it up again years later, and beat him easily.


----------



## The Pi (May 19, 2011)

I thought Crash Bandicoot 2 was the hardest game ever... Played it again about a month ago, completed it for the first time IN ONE DAY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So yeah, I'm much better.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 19, 2011)

a lot better at megaman
worse at mario (dunno why)

also... now I suck at racing games


----------



## toguro_max (May 19, 2011)

In my case, a kind of "trade" occured.
I suck at fighting games nowadays, which I used to be a quite good. Mostly because I don't practice anymore...
Same thing with FPSes.
RPGs, Action games and platform ones, on the other hand, i definetely (I always forget how to spell this damn word) got better.
But whenever I practice the game I got worse, I tend to "recover" a little my abilities, but i don't think i'll be fully charged again >-p

_[Edit]_: Typos.


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2011)

When I was five, I played Pokemon Red, and got lost on the first route. Special as a child? I think yes.


----------



## Prime_Zero (May 19, 2011)

I know for sure I am but than again games seem to get easier as time moves on, auto target and lock on better controls etc... so I wonder how you would really know if you are better? 

Oh well i'll guess I am better now at games, why? cause I used to use things like game genies and game sharks and these days I don't .. ahahaha so has to count for something.

Edited: As for the hole anger and frustration thing, its called maturing most people do it.. but not all... hahaha


----------



## Amphy2310 (May 19, 2011)

around the time the first ace attorney game came out I had no idea what anything meant and I never payed attention to the story, now I can actually understand whats going on ^^


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 19, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm a lot better (well obviously aside from puzzles) but I have a lot more patience now.


The opposite could be said to me when it comes to patience lol.

I got a lot better in MANY games, BUT in the past(LONG AGO) I would try and try to solve something or play through. These days, when I get stuck, I get easily frustrated and move to another game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too many games available to play lol.

Improved a lot in Racing Games
Improved a lot in Shooters
Gamers knowledge in general improved. Sometimes its like I automatically know what to do next or what to expect, cuz games got a lot in common.


----------



## Waflix (May 19, 2011)

When I first played The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass I got stuck in a part in the Ocean Temple with that big knights. I was actually scared of them, but one year ago I played it again and, of course, I wasn't scared anymore, and I finished the temple at once. So time also helps with things you are scared of. Maybe because you get to learn more, and the difference is especially bigger when you are younger.


----------



## Jolan (May 19, 2011)

I feel like my instincts from before have dulled.
That NES games, Chip & Dale : Rescue Rangers, I managed to beat that when I was around 9 years old, and right now, I can't even beat the first level.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 19, 2011)

I could never beat the first level in super mario bros. now I can play Contra and Super C without losing lives. of course, I'm 10 years older now


----------



## Ethevion (May 19, 2011)

Does using google for cheats count as getting better? XD

But seriously, I think I've definitely got better at racing games now that I play them most of the time. My cornering and braking skills as well as tuning are improving a lot compared to just a few years ago.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> I could never beat the first level in super mario bros. now I can play Contra and Super C without losing lives. of course, *I'm 10 years older now *



I think that has a lot to do with it. The older we get, the quicker of a strategy our brains can come up with on the spot.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 19, 2011)

Better now that I'm older. I remember when Mario 7 Stars was hard for me, then I beat it recently and it was so easy.


----------



## syko5150 (May 20, 2011)

idk to be honest. There are plenty of games that are very easy for me now that I'm older, but then there are games that I beat in the past that seem harder now. Maybe It's just my imagination or the fact that I don't have as much time to dedicate to playing games as i did when I was a younger.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

When I was 10, I can't finish some of the games, because it's really hard for me, now that I'm 14 years old, I can finish games easily.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

when i was 8 i was able  to finish most of the games after 1 months,and now when i'm 14 one game tooks me more than 3 days.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

I remember at the age of 7, trying to complete World 1 of Super Mario on my NES...

I never got past World 1, and my sister managed World 4 or 5, she was 13 at that time.

Now when I think about it, I lol, because I can breeze through Mario games easily.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 20, 2011)

My games are all based on intellect instead of manual dexterity so I can say I likely have gotten better the more I play something, but that makes sense.

Over all though, I think as a gamer, 10 years has not changed me in any real fashion.

And I don't think being 13 or 43 makes a difference in games either. I've seen kids do amazing things with video games.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 20, 2011)

I got better at pretty much all fronts. Twitch movement, aim, focus, strategy...those things really add up with the years. Even problem solving, which sounds like it's unique with every game, tends to have some overall feel to it. Perhaps it's also that I'm thinking more in the metagame, now. I remember getting stuck in monkey island 1 for DAYS, just because I never thought that this "oar" thing I picked up somewhere in a chasm actually had some use.
...and yes, my English is better as well now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Another example is beat 'm ups. I used to play it as a button bash fest. Now I know it's best to 'just' get above or below the bad guy and move up or down before starting to hit the buttons like a mad man.


the only thing that got worse is the dedication: that was A LOT higher when I was young. If I'm stuck in the same area for longer than 20 minutes, I start to get frustrated or even lose interest in the game completely. There are some old games I play with emulators AND SAVESTATES, where I cannot for the life of me recall how I ever managed to finish games back when 'game over' meant "get back to square one".


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2011)

Yes and no

Between my changing tastes*, improved hardware, improved design methods- for instance books, audio and video/visual media have long been students of some of the more interesting aspects of psychology where games, at least generally speaking, have only recently found employing them helps and related fields to the various things I mentioned the question is quite difficult .

*perhaps the wrong word- all I know is as things go on I see things I like that were not done/as polished before and that just makes me want more and in many ways I am inclined to not necessarily overlook the old stuff but treat it as a toy- some say chess "devolved" from more general warfare strategy into a game with rules and in doing so became a true game which is pretty much how I feel I about many older games. All I will say is I do not just want the Matrix- I like pissing in the face of physics too and I definitely enjoy weird games (finished the void recently- the game sits in my top games list despite objectively not being that good).

I played GC mario kart the other day and was half expecting a time portal to open up and future me to slap me on behalf of 2005 me. I suspect though that it was not so much I was worse just that I was unpractised.
Same with some platformers- mainly some of the GB megaman games although it all came flooding back to me.

Spatio temporal- far better although I have hammered CAD and physics for many years now. (link for the sake of linking http://fold.it/portal/ ).
Interestingly some of the "impossible" or unintuitive stuff has become somewhat easier as well- thinking things like 4d, complex/impossible shapes and time based stuff has become easier.

RPGs I am not sure about- back when (I did not meet roguelikes until I was a bit older) strategy might have amounted to using fire on ice skeleton where today it is a bit deeper so I am unsure how to call this. I will say though where once I might have sat grinding I instead opt for (risky) strategy so if you looked at win/loss stats or similar simplified metrics you could possibly be forgiven for seeing a decline in ability.
Same for strategy games although I am increasingly ambivalent towards micromanagement- I would not want to lose it, I dislike the automated stuff as it presently exists and I do not really care for it.
I have yet to play a good MMORPG which I am going to define as one that if soloed could be said to have mechanics that hold up so I am ignoring that- the closest I have ever got is something like Savage.

FPS games I am discounting as I was around for Wolfenstein 3D and everything since- I have never played one enough to bother memorising levels that well, reload times, spread patterns or anything like that. I have however found myself drifting towards third person or FPS games where guns just happen to be included rather than forming a central mechanic (I will pick S.TA.L.K.E.R. over COD although I will also pick bulletstorm over COD- this is not to say I do not enjoy parts of COD either- I think it was the multiplayer MW2 game where you are in a restaurant/petrol station with thermal optics is probably one of my favourite "minigames" as it were of recent times.

I have always messed around with games and made meta games from others although it comes from a different place today (such a thing is about as close a realisation that I might have grown up)- it is probably why I find achievements so pointless or even insulting. This being said I pulled things apart as a child and today I am a reverse engineer/person who repairs things as a matter of course.

Short version- it is kind of like fighting- the first few times you get tunnel vision and your ability to form complex strategy is non existent, later your concern is just how to relieve your opponent of breathing privileges with minimal damage to you and after that you start thinking about how to win and not wind up in court having to explain yourself or how to cause your opponent(s) to be in and out of hospital for the next 20 years and make it look like they tripped and did it to themselves. This however has nothing to do with immersion for me- the right game can still tune me out of the world around me.
When I was young it matched the former
When I was a greasy teenager more or less the middle (or at least that is why my memories and subsequent replays are telling me)
Today as I leave middle age the latter applies.

If that analogy does not do it for you consider an intellectual pursuit- say coding, fixing things or maybe learning something before returning in a couple of years and thinking "this troubled me.. how embarrassing/pathetic" or "I managed to convince someone to pay me to do this... I think I might have scammed them/been a bit heavy handed (my spares draw is now full of stuff I could have repaired today but 5 years ago I replaced wholesale)"- this cuts a bit deep for me right now so I will move on.

The net effect of such things though, at least with all games until present, is minimal though (see grinding vs strategy) and in many ways I do not consider this a bad thing beyond my maybe having a couple of games on the go at once which I find odd in some ways although same idea as reading and watching TV, driving with the radio on and so forth but here it is a game of tetris or something on when playing a "bigger" game.


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2011)

I would say my gaming skills have diminished as games have got easier. Save points, auto-targetting and regenerating health have made us all soft.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 20, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I would say my gaming skills have diminished as games have got easier. Save points, auto-targetting and regenerating health have made us all soft.



Do what I do: play some old school NES games.
GamePlay>Graphics!


----------



## choconado (May 21, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

Seriously, games got easier as time has gone on.  This is a proven fact at least in the age of the PSX and Saturn.  

Also, I used to suck ass at games.  I couldn't barely touch my NES without the Game Genie hooked up, and the 2600 just drove me insane.  Now I do great on the old 8-bit systems, and I breeze through Atari stuff (though Pitfall 2 can still bite me. )


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 21, 2011)

I'm not really too sure. I'm only 14 and I finished Final Fantasy X when I was 9 or 10 having just a tad bit of difficulty with it, nothing too major.

Then again, I still remember the frustration that is racing games. Damn, I sucked at those when I was younger. I'm better at it now, but I really sucked total ass at them.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 21, 2011)

When I was a kid, I could play the same game for hours on end, trying over and over whenever I failed. I became good at games through repetition and perseverance. 

These days, I don't have patience like that. If I have to play the same thing 2 or 3 times, I just get bored and quit playing. 
Therefore if I were to go back and play some of those old games, I'm not going to get as far, because I'm not willing to put in the time anymore.

However, I think my basic skills have improved. Now when playing old games, I can notice patterns in the enemy movement, understand the basic rules of how the game is programmed, and thus work out ways to play the game that I never would have done when I was a kid.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 21, 2011)

Yeah i've gotten much better. I mainly know that since I grew up with an NES/SNES to start my gaming career. Still play the same oldschool titles. It's kinda sad in some ways. I used to think Mega Man X1-3 was so hard, now I can pretty much no-damage run the game with little effort.

N64 was like that too. I'll go back and play, say, Banjo Kazooie...never made it to grunty as a kid.
Now I can 100% the game with absolute easy.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2011)

choconado said:
			
		

> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, games are getting easier.  The day we get a modern game that's as hard as Megaman 1 or 2 is the day that mainstream gamers die out.  That'll be a happy day.


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2011)

I guess I could say that one area I have improved is racing games, or at least, I haven't lost any ability at playing them due to the loss of my eye.


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> choconado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Gamer elitism is pathetic. Games should always be about fun not over how difficult it is.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

Gaming has become much better then before.


----------



## FireGrey (May 21, 2011)

I used to wet myself when versing bowser


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

I'm sort of in the middle.

Games that I played but sucked at when I was little I am now good at.

Games that I played but was good at I now suck at.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 21, 2011)

I became better at all games with experience. If I hadn't started gaming when I was 4, I wouldn't be as generally good at games as I am now.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 21, 2011)

For people who says games used to be much harder, that's probably due to the fact they were also way, way simpler.
It's not so much all games are EASIER these days, it's just they give you more freedom to let different types of skill to come into play.

I will say some games do really dumb it down for the player to make things easier, but others just have more freedom to let a player handle a situation in a way they're best at, instead of forcing them to handle it in a way they may not be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Jehuty25 (May 21, 2011)

The only game these days that gives me trouble is Street Fighter. Everything else is either too easy or was difficult for about 2 minutes until i figured it out.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> For people who says games used to be much harder, that's probably due to the fact they were also way, way simpler.
> It's not so much all games are EASIER these days, it's just they give you more freedom to let different types of skill to come into play.
> 
> I will say some games do really dumb it down for the player to make things easier, but others just have more freedom to let a player handle a situation in a way they're best at, instead of forcing them to handle it in a way they may not be comfortable doing it.
> And that's true, games back then were probably most of the time difficult totally by design rather than intention.QUOTE(emigre @ May 21 2011, 07:05 AM) Gamer elitism is pathetic. Games should always be about fun not over how difficult it is.


Well I believe that difficulty contributes to the fun of the game.  I don't give a crap about elitism.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 21, 2011)

I would say yes to some games. But My skill decreases when I don't play a certain game for a while. Like my 17 year old self would kick my 20 year old selfs ass at brawl. And then he would say "Oh, how the mighty have fallen..."


----------



## Zarxrax (May 22, 2011)

Games used to be harder, because if you played perfectly you could often make it through the whole game in a matter of minutes. No one would have bought the games back then if it would have ended so quickly.


----------



## Ikki (May 22, 2011)

I've been playing Majora's Mask again. I'm up to the great bay temple in like two days. 

I could barely play when I was a kid, I freaked out because of the timer.


----------



## Coto (May 22, 2011)

Well when I was child couldn´t finish Kirby´s Adventure (nes) on VS BOSS mode. Now I can do it nearly with ease. For both NES & GBA remake

9 bosses & just 1 life (0 available while playing it) makes it difficult


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

Well, yeah.
Before as a kid, I usually get pawned half-way in any game.
I'm also pretty good now in most online games that I play.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 23, 2011)

yeah i think i got better cause i can check websites for faqs and stuff.. and i never knew about those stuff till i got older. most people who games dont even get to play all the extra stuff anyway (in the game) cuz they dont know about it


----------



## DasXero (May 25, 2011)

When I was younger (5-13) I could play games non stop and could get really far, beat hard things, now I can't. My memory/mental ability has lowered over the years and I have no idea why, and now I can't play games much longer than 5min without getting bored, and I can't beat hard things or use my imagination for beating them anymore. I also can't remember half the games I played as a kid, which disappoints me when my brother can name every single one, and remember when and where he was/is. 

Summed up: Better as kid.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 25, 2011)

I would say that i am better at games now that i am older but don't enjoy the games as much as i did as a kid.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 26, 2011)

Yes and No.

For the Yes side with age I've become smarter for the puzzle side of a game, and will try out different tactics in sections I fail on where as when I was a child it was "SAME THING GO GO GO!!!".

For the No bit I remember picking megaman anniversary collect when I was a kid and blazing through it easily and managing Super metroid with no deaths though over the 3 hour limit. Today I struggle with the classic megaman games and with super metroid even while being careful I still die every now and then.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2011)

Snyder said:
			
		

> As me, snes and onward were better, and i love very much. some games they improved on the old and reinvented the presentation and use but if you tell me that every new rpg out there doesn't have a growth method similar to Final fantasy then I want to play it.


I think you misunderstand the question, he's asking if you are better at video games now that *you* are older.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 26, 2011)

When I was a kid, I could play some Super Mario Bros stages on NES with my eyes closed. But now I'm older, I can no longer do that again.


----------



## Eric345 (May 26, 2011)

well yeahh but I not tryin to be the best...


----------



## Icealote (May 26, 2011)

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately age is slowing my reflexes and problem solving skills ahah


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2011)

I grew up with a controller in my hand, I don't think I am better now, I know I am, I'm also braver and smarter, so it helps a lot.


----------

